# DCC literature guide



## billboquet (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello all, saw lot of website talking about wiring DCC but wanted to know if you guys, have some recommandation for books, kind of dumb litterature from basic but that goes to advanced level.

In my new project, i will need to consider module tables, booster, probably some lights in scenary, so I'm interesting in guide that cover those things and especially when starting from no knowledge.

Thank you in advance for your advices

Joe


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

http://www.loystoys.com/info/how-dcc-works.html

http://www.nmra.org/standards/DCC/index.html

TJ


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

http://www.dccwiki.com/Main_Page

http://www.dccwiki.com/DCC_Tutorial_(Basic_System)


----------

